# Is anyone familiar with FSOL?



## JozeffTech (Jul 30, 2022)

I'm being curious, is anyone here familiar with The Future Sound of London, aka FSOL?


----------



## Frisky17532 (Aug 19, 2022)

JozeffTech said:


> I'm being curious, is anyone here familiar with The Future Sound of London, aka FSOL?



I am, I've downloaded a lot of their newer stuff though and I think they're kind of played out. Feels like a rehash of the same ideas. Dead Cities is great though


----------



## JozeffTech (Aug 19, 2022)

Frisky17532 said:


> I am, I've downloaded a lot of their newer stuff though and I think they're kind of played out. Feels like a rehash of the same ideas. Dead Cities is great though


Yeah, they seem pretty tired nowadays. I like Dead Cities, although my favourite albums are definitely Lifeforms and ISDN


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Aug 29, 2022)

Oh hell yes! I love their unique sound!


----------



## JozeffTech (Aug 30, 2022)

Gushousekai195 said:


> Oh hell yes! I love their unique sound!


Yaay :3 I'm so happy to hear someone else likes them!


----------

